# Odd USB port malfunction...But only with things with Harddrives in them...



## Ledge (Apr 16, 2008)

It's kinda been there ever since my friend gave my PC back...[He's an insane, High school computer builder. x3 I got him the parts, he put it together...] I'm not so sure it's his fault...I think I may just be a conflict within the system somewhere...But the problem is, anytime I plug anything which has it's own drive to it [Such as, an Ipod, Jump-drive, External Hard Drive...Ect] It will freeze the computer, almost exactly two hours later, even if it's unplugged by time the two hours are up. I would ask my friend...But, he's been insanely busy...Well, so much so I haven't talked to him in months. >< [He's the...Genius type, with parents who insist he applies into everything extra-cirricular...IE Band, Robotic's Club...And a bundle of other things.] Just  curious if anyone here might be able to lead me in the right direction in finding a solution...Or at least helping me found out some possible way to log the error and see what the crap/why the crap it's doing it... Yup!


----------



## Swampwulf (Apr 17, 2008)

First thing that came to my mind is to ask what the power rating on those USB ports are so you can check and see what kind of drain it's putting on the system's power supply, but a jump drive shouldn't really be drawing any power so that throws that idea out the window.

It'd help a little bit to know what OS you're using to try and help troubleshoot your problem.
XP? Vista? OS X? Linux?


----------



## Ledge (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah. It's not power supply, He said mine's fairly big, so much so that I'd still have plenty left over if I plan to use the dual graphics card thing. And...I'm running Windows XP.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 17, 2008)

USB ports are designed to have a standard maximum power consumption of 500mA per port, regardless of the power supply on the system.

Typically if there's an overload, the system will notify you of a USB power surge and shut off the USB port, but most USB hardware's designed to operate within that 500mA limit. In fact, the only things that don't are novelty things that don't even have USB logic or are VERY poorly manufactured by "companies" you shouldn't trust as far as you could throw them. This is also why it's recommended to use USB novelty stuff with self-powered hubs instead of direct connections, especially things that consume larger amounts of energy (like the USB fridge, fondue pot, etc.).

I'm suspecting it's an issue in software, whether in the operating system itself or drivers, or a potential issue with the motherboard's chipset.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 17, 2008)

Perhaps he didn't connect the usb's to the motherboard properly or at all, just open up the pc, and check with the mobo manual for  all the instructions just re-read it a few times and make sure you got it right, if it doesn't work then, either the usb's are damaged or the mobo.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 17, 2008)

Strange. 

Describe exactly what you mean by "freezing." (Bluescreen? System completely locks up? Programs keep running but keyboard and mouse don't work?)

What happens you you plug multiple devices in? (Same thing? Doesn't happen? Happens sooner?)

Did you recently add hardware to the system? (Especially memory...)

Based on what's been said, my instinct is that it's either memory issues or chipset driver issues. (Or worse, but that's rare.)

You might also want to system file checker to make sure there's not something screwy with your system's built-in USB Mass Storage Device drivers. Track down you Windows XP disc and insert it. Start -> Run. Type sfc /scannow. Press OK. Let it run.


----------



## Ledge (Apr 17, 2008)

A. All manuals and things, are stored at his house...And...I'm really under-experianced in messing around with the internal organs of a PC.

B. "Describe exactly what you mean by "freezing." (Bluescreen? System completely locks up? Programs keep running but keyboard and mouse don't work?)" As in, the screen locks at the same position it was currently in, and no control over the PC is left, except for forced shutting down. Music, if playing will just halt at one...Note? I guess, and replay it over and over again, till I force the shut off. [Not a shut down.]

C. "What happens you you plug multiple devices in? (Same thing? Doesn't happen? Happens sooner?)" Multiple devices work fine, depending on the device...Currently, I have a mouse, and key-board hooked by USB [I think soon after I got the PC, the Mouse/Keyboard 'Port's I guess, the one's which force USB Keyboards/Mouses to use adaptors, stopped working. I switched to the USB port, and it worked, and never really worried about it.], I also have my tablet plugged in, as well as my EHD, Though not turned on, knowing it's issue with things with their own HD's...Now that I think about it, the system also froze when I used a Digital Camera on it. Aside from that...I don't think I have anything else which doesn't have it's own drive to it, to plug in. And as for multiple things with drives, It's usually the same amount of time. [And...I suppose I was exaggerating earlier, it's about an hour after one's plugged in that it freezes...As I found last night. I had both my EDH on, as well as my Jump drive plugged in.]

D. "Did you recently add hardware to the system? (Especially memory...)" Nothing that my friend didn't add. There's only 1 stick of 1gig RAM in there. [We had a trade off, He up's me with 'Extra part's he had laying around..Such as a DVD Burner, in return for my old stock stick of RAM...Which I think was half a gig.]

...And...As for the Windows CD thing...Haha...Yeah... Dun have one of those currently...I don't think... >>; -Stares at the unorganized mess which is his PC.- I can check, but...I don't suppose there's an alternative way to run the check?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 17, 2008)

C is a sign of a hardware failure, so I wouldn't be surprised if this was the cause rather than just a driver malfunction.


----------



## Ledge (Apr 17, 2008)

So, only part of that piece of hardware can malfunction? I figured if it was the hardware, it'd be all or nothing style...Or perhaps it's just slowly wearing down.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 17, 2008)

Hardware failure can be a bang and a puff of smoke or a gradual whimper, and everything in between.


----------



## Ledge (Apr 17, 2008)

-Sigh.- Now...To determine whether it IS hardware failure or not...


----------



## net-cat (Apr 17, 2008)

If you haven't, do that "sfc /scannow" thing from before.

Try unplugging all USB devices except keyboard, mouse and a jump drive. See if it still happens. If it doesn't, then it's likely a driver issue for one of the USB devices you unplugged.

If it does, see if you can get a different stick of RAM to try. (The fact that the ram was just "laying around" bothers me.)


----------



## Ledge (Apr 17, 2008)

No, no no. My RAM was new, the DVD drive was the thing he had spare of and 'Laying around'...I had traded off my old stick of RAM for some 'Extra's'...And....I'm trying to dig for the CD now...Hopeing I still have it. ^^;


----------



## Ledge (Apr 17, 2008)

-Sighs.- Found the CD...Though, it's...Uh...Well, let's just say it's unreadable. >> ...


----------



## net-cat (Apr 17, 2008)

Actually, you occasionally do get a bad stick of RAM from the manufacturer, especially if it was one of those discount brands.


----------

